# 2000 S4 Engine codes O2 sensor problems help!!



## blk300zxtt (Jul 22, 2008)

OK so i have my audi s4 with 160,000 miles on it runs great for the most part i replaced my exhaust with a techtonics downpipe/High flow cat set up and ran straight pipes to the back removed stock muffler...Any how I didnt buy extended new O2 sensors with extended wires I thought it would reach well it didnt I Used copper wire and it changes the resistance even sodering changes the resistance.But it was fine for a while no engine light or nothing then one day it snowed real bad and my car was running awful after its Underboosting and misfiring a lil bit....Recommendations?Like where can i Buy new O2 sensors with longer silver wire(I did run every where looking for silverwire performance shops,homedepot,radioshack,Advance auto parts,Napa,Autozone,Etc,Etc)
Here are the codes I pulled up at school with Modis Using updated info

P1425
P1530
P1122
P1117
P0102
P1115
P1119
P01234 o2 sensor 1 circuit No activity (Bank 1 and Bank 2)
P0154
P1114
P1140 o2 sensor 2 circuit No Activity ( Bank 1 and Bank 2)
P0140
P0160

Bank 1 Sensor Min Limit Volts 0.080
Bank 1 Sensor Max Limit 1.280
Same applys for bank 2
Bank 1 sensor volts .080
Bank 1 sensor volts .575
Same applys for bank 2

If anyone can help me with this i would really apperciate it


----------

